# Where is the sightings board?



## bobby (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't been on TUG for a while, except to enter a review. I don't see the Sightings board in the drop down. Does it have a new name?


----------



## philemer (Nov 22, 2006)

It's under "Private Forums" and is titled "Sightings/Distressed". Welcome! All members should be able to see it-assuming they are signed in.

Phil


----------



## judyjht (Nov 23, 2006)

If you are not signed in you won't see it.  All of a sudden I have to sign in every time whereas it used to sign in automatically.  Not sure why - it is a pain in the neck!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 23, 2006)

judyjht said:
			
		

> If you are not signed in you won't see it.  All of a sudden I have to sign in every time whereas it used to sign in automatically.  Not sure why - it is a pain in the neck!



See: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23537

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions may be found via the Troubleshooting sticky thread at the top of the TUG BBS forum.


----------

